# New tool day!!



## HPI drywall (Jun 4, 2015)

Dewalt


----------



## HPI drywall (Jun 4, 2015)

Brushless motor


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks HPI, I just placed an order for one. There's a lot of times I could really use a cordless.
Did you use it yet?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Lowe's has them here PA. $200 I used one a few weeks ago. You'll love it! :yes: They also have the drill /router combo for not much more.


----------



## HPI drywall (Jun 4, 2015)

Yea man no problem and yea i did use it in fact iam at work right now and its making me money easier


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> Lowe's has them here PA. $200 I used one a few weeks ago. You'll love it! :yes: They also have the drill /router combo for not much more.


 I already ordered one from Acme tools off of e-bay. $199 and I got 2% back from e-bay,,, $195.

Saved 2 gallons of fuel to run to Lowe's ,,,, $5.50
And boned the tax man for $12.:thumbup:

I saved $21.50 and sat on my arse to do it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rico1982 (Jun 28, 2015)

HPI drywall said:


> Yea man no problem and yea i did use it in fact iam at work right now and its making me money easier



Hey Hpi. I was wondering if you got the 2.0 ah batteries or the 4.0ah batteries with it. And how many sheets do you screw out before the batteries die?


----------

